# my tank and fish



## aquastore (Sep 1, 2009)

share with you


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Beautiful fish!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

very nice  welcome!!


----------



## Major25 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow those are beautiful pictures! I especially like the picture of your yellow fish (sorry I'm new to all this, I don't know the fish's name)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

NICE, fish & set up, well done!!! Welcome to the form!


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice fish!!!!! welcome


----------



## aquastore (Sep 1, 2009)

thanx for all your support


----------

